# Puppy identification - just for fun



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

This is my friend's puppy at 5 weeks old (the pup is still with its mother). Anybody know what breed it is? Clue: not a hint of lab...

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/PICT0691-1.jpg


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm... It's so hard to tell so young. Maybe a Staff and Border collie mix?


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

may be a german sheperd mix or a aussie mix maybe mixed with some terrier he looks to have some wiery hair maybe its just the pic? he is so cute congrats


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

The fur texture looks interesting on the dog, as do the ears, ---maybe some kind of terrier mix--whatever the dog is it is just a little doll. Can us end us more pictures?


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going to see my friend this weekend so I hope to get some more pictures - the pup will be 6.5 weeks - and hopefully of the mother too!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

What a cutie!  I'd guess maybe a border collie?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmm...Is it a purebred?


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Some more recent photos of the pup at nearly 7 weeks

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/PICT0742.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/bisto.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/bisto2.jpg

Jaylie, yes it's purebred.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Looking back on the earlier photo and these - he/she is quite big for their age (if that bucket in the first is normal size).
Perhaps an Irish Wolfhound?


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Giant Schnauzer?


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Tamara said:


> Looking back on the earlier photo and these - he/she is quite big for their age (if that bucket in the first is normal size).
> Perhaps an Irish Wolfhound?


YES! I wondered if anyone would pick up on the size, but I think wolfhound pups are quite small considering how big they get. They were the same size as lab pups when they were born. Their little faces have grown hairy in the last few days!

Here is the proud mother with some of the litter

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/PICT0721.jpg

and all 9 pups together

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/PICT0749.jpg


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, they are SO cute!! I never get tired of looking at dogs!


----------

